# Sirius gets NASCAR



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050222/nytu220_1.html

NEW YORK and DAYTONA BEACH, Fla., Feb. 22 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) today announced an agreement to give SIRIUS North American satellite radio rights to broadcast NASCAR racing and events that will bring unprecedented programming and marketing opportunities to NASCAR fans. Beginning in 2007, SIRIUS will broadcast all NASCAR Nextel Cup Series, NASCAR Busch Series and NASCAR Craftsman Truck Series races live on a specially created, 24/7 NASCAR channel, and SIRIUS will be the only place on satellite radio to listen to NASCAR.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yee-haw! There goes XM's only real advantage. I'm so glad I chose Sirius! I just wish it wasn't going to be two years!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent! Hopefully XM will lose both Nascar channels and free up some bandwidth to get LM back, probably not though.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Excellent! Hopefully XM will lose both Nascar channels and free up some bandwidth to get LM back, probably not though.


Yet another over priced bid to cover content. Sirrius better sign some more users or the ones they have will have to cover the cost of the bids for content.

pretty soon it will $30.00 plus a month to pay for it all.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Yee-haw! There goes XM's only real advantage. I'm so glad I chose Sirius! I just wish it wasn't going to be two years!


Only real advantage??? Are you kidding? I understand that there are a lot of nascar fans out there, and I enjoy the daytona 500 in hd as much as the next guy, but listening on the radio?? Personally i think that is crazy. MLB is XM's real advantage, and is the reason why i am sticking with them.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Hoxxx said:


> Yet another over priced bid to cover content. Sirrius better sign some more users or the ones they have will have to cover the cost of the bids for content.
> 
> pretty soon it will $30.00 plus a month to pay for it all.


I said the same thing after the Stern ammouncemet. Where are they getting all this money. As far I know, XM is almost profitable now. Sirrius is nowhere near it, yet they seem to be spending money like they are Worldcomm or Enron or something


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Yee-haw! There goes XM's only real advantage. I'm so glad I chose Sirius! I just wish it wasn't going to be two years!


Now , we just need Sirius to carry REAL auto racing ....Formula One!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There is NO greater radio-friendly sport than Baseball. None. Period. Football is OK on radio, and perhaps basketball a bit, but NASCAR? I love NASCAR, but be real, folks--auto racing is NOT suitable for radio. One needs to actually see what's going on; one needs to visualize dozens of cars going in circles, and radio cannot do this.

I'm not anti-Sirius at all, but IMHO, they just wastefully spent a ton of money on this white elephant. They got hosed.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> There is NO greater radio-friendly sport than Baseball. None. Period. Football is OK on radio, and perhaps basketball a bit, but NASCAR? I love NASCAR, but be real, folks--auto racing is NOT suitable for radio. One needs to actually see what's going on; one needs to visualize dozens of cars going in circles, and radio cannot do this.
> 
> I'm not anti-Sirius at all, but IMHO, they just wastefully spent a ton of money on this white elephant. They got hosed.


Maybe it comes from having very limited vision but I have no problem mentally picturing cars racing around a track. run the board for the races on one of our stations and have no problem following what is going on. When they say Dale Jarret and Jeff Gordon collide and go spinning out of controll in the grass I can mentally picture that. I guess that is one of those cases where having very little eye sight helps. I actually have to use my imagination. I do record the race and if it was a good one I'll watch it when I get home to see the action. If it wasn't that great than I don't watch it. Before anyone asks, yes I can actually watch TV. I just have to sit very close.


----------

